# Making chisel handles with no lathe



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

No lathe now, and I see a latheless future. But I need a few chisel handles. First time I've tried this and the result for Test #1 wasn't too bad - kinda boring design, plenty of flaws and room for improvement. Principle struggle was getting the tapering even all around, which almost happened but didn't - any tips for that?

What I'm working with:


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I like the tapered octagon. Start with square stock then plane the corners but taper from the back, down to the ferrule. They look a little like Two Cherries but have a stronger taper.


----------



## Pendragon1998 (Jan 31, 2014)

For a few pieces, perhaps this would work:

Building a Hand Drill Lathe (How To)





Building a Horizontal Power Drill Mount


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/BigRedKnothead/blog/39633

Mr. Rojo has a cool blog on making handles without

a lathe.

HTH


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Totally ignorant of Red's tutorial, thanks. Forgot to mention - no drill press. I do have a drill and could go the makeshift route, which is funny because all I've been doing lately is making things so I can make things that make things. What's one more level!

Don't anticipate much turning in my life, maybe it's time for some 20% Harbor Freight action. But a drill press will be more versatile and probably a smarter buy.

But I thank everyone for the input.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's an article by Don McConnell about making traditional octagonal handles.

Here's another with some discussion and some more links:
http://www.timberframe-tools.com/tools/replacement-chisel-handles/

It's a no lathe, no drill press option.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Tim - excellent, thanks. The octagon part is easy, the tapering had me stumped.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/jThompson/TapOctHandles/TapOctHandles-01.asp

Taper away CT


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

I really enjoy the wkfinetools site. Lots of great information over there written by normal people like the guy who did that jig, which I had totally missed even though I had skimmed (key word) through his page of links:










Whathahellyawantapictureofmyfacefor? I got handles to make!


----------



## jerryd (Jan 7, 2010)

I picked up a Harbor Freight 8 X 12 inch bench top lathe a few weeks ago for about $100.00 new from the store just for turning handles. This is a good lathe tho a bit under-powered. I had sold my big lathe some time ago because I used it too little and because it took up space I could use better.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Is there any way you could chuck up the handle in a drill? Maybe with a bolt or screw in the end opposite where you're trying to create the taper? If you could, you can use a disc or belt sander to form the taper.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It would not be difficult to build a small lathe that would be adequate to turn projects such as tool handles and furniture knobs, box feet and so forth. However, you can probably find a used small lathe on the market for under a hundred bucks that originally cost as much as 3 times that. A lot of people buy lathes and only use them a few times before they loose interest and then they just sit there and gather dust. If you want to do a little turning I would keep my eyes open and one will show up before you know it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

